# Truely Horrid



## Donde (May 10, 2022)

Not a good photo unfortunately but here's a truely horrid creature. It is a Louse Fly family: Hippoboscidae. They are ectoparasites.


----------



## Space Face (May 10, 2022)

Does look brutal.


----------



## K9Kirk (May 10, 2022)

Decent shot but yes, an ugly little cuss/foul creature but I'll take one of those landing on me over a botfly any day.


----------



## jeffashman (May 10, 2022)

It's not a bad shot. I agree with Kirk, take that over a botfly or a horsefly. We had a dog that had a botfly larva in it's cheek. When the bump opened up, we poured hydrogen peroxide in the hole, and the little maggot bubbled out. Fascinating and disgusting all rolled into one.


----------



## Jeff15 (May 10, 2022)

I agree, good shot.....


----------



## davholla (May 11, 2022)

An ugly looking creature but an interesting find - what is the host?


----------



## Donde (May 12, 2022)

davholla said:


> An ugly looking creature but an interesting find - what is the host?


Mammals and birds apparently.


----------



## Photo Lady (May 28, 2022)

its those eyes.... good shot.. we saw enough


----------

